# What type of lathe do you have?



## Kaspar (Jul 25, 2011)

Not the brand, though you may comment about it if you wish.  Just curious as to how many are doing their penturning and sundries on wood lathes vs. metal lathes.  And I'd like your best guess as to how many of of the folks you know well use metal lathes.


----------



## Bree (Jul 25, 2011)

3 lathes... 

Powermatic 3520B for bowls and big stuff
Delta 46-460 for pens and little stuff
Excelsior Mini Lathe runs my Beall Triple Buffer.

No metal lathes.


----------



## Gofer (Jul 25, 2011)

Vicmarc VL300 longbed for all the wood/antler/plastics.  No metal lathe yet ... still looking for a good entry level one that won't break the bank.

Bruce


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 25, 2011)

Started with a ShopSmith, then added a 7 x 12 Cummins metal lathe.  Although sometimes I think I would prefer a larger metal lathe, I don't recall seeing a pen posted here that couldn't be made on the 7 x 12.


----------



## Curly (Jul 25, 2011)

*2 working and 2 on standby.*

A couple Grizzly G0658 12 x 20's (one still in the box) wood lathes, a G4003G Gunsmith's metal lathe and a Hercus 9 inch metal lathe I got in pieces.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 25, 2011)

Just my circa 1954 Shopsmith so far. Would like a heaver duty unit for bowl turning though. One day...


----------



## JRay8 (Jul 25, 2011)

a harbor freight wood lathe. the cheap one too thats made from sheet metal.


----------



## biednick (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an older jet ajustable speed wood lathe


----------



## mredburn (Jul 25, 2011)

3- metal lathes, one im about to convert to cnc. 2 cnc mills and building my third one at the moment.  No wood lathe.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 25, 2011)

I voted metal lathe.
 I started on a 7x14 metal and now have 2 7x14 metal. Also have a jet 12-20.

But for pens it's metal all the way. I love the complete variable speed and reverse small size I sit at my bench all you would ever need for pens and much more. I use a tool bit to get to round fast than switch to a wood tool rest and finish with a skew.

I use the 12x20 for bowls and vases things like that. Turning a pen on a wood lathe now would feel like going backwards. Unless you spend the big bucks to get 0-2500 rpm forward & reverse at a spin of a knob then you got a monster for pens.

I love my 7x14 metal for pens. But I do desire a nice big 20" one way or something for big bowls and big turnings. For me it would be awkward to turn a pen on a big wood lathe. You certainly can do it but there's no way you could do it faster and more comfortable if your banging out a lot of pens.

That's just me. Love my mini metal lathe.


----------



## JimB (Jul 25, 2011)

Jet 10vsi for everything small.
A Grizzly 16x43 (can't remember the model) for bigger stuff

No metal lathes.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like some of you guys roll in dough, having two or three or even metal lathes, you all must be serious about your hobbies, huh?:biggrin:
I wonder how you managed to convince the LOYL to give in for your hobby expenses, or did it all cost some 4 karats of diamond rings or jewelries to get the OK for your toys?


----------



## boxerman (Jul 25, 2011)

Harbor Freight 8x12 wood lathe. Good enough for turning pens.


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses folks.  

This is a very unscientific poll, of course, but from what I see so far, 1/5 to 1/4 of use metal lathes (if respondents are characteristic of the whole group.)


----------



## MarkD (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a big old ( probably cira 1950's ) Delta Rockwell 12"x48" wood lathe. I recently picked up a Grizzly G4015Z 12"x20" metal lathe/mill combo.


----------



## Curly (Jul 26, 2011)

phillywood said:


> It looks like some of you guys roll in dough, having two or three or even metal lathes, you all must be serious about your hobbies, huh?:biggrin:
> I wonder how you managed to convince the LOYL to give in for your hobby expenses, or did it all cost some 4 karats of diamond rings or jewelries to get the OK for your toys?



When Marla (Crickett) moved in with me she wanted to play with the wood lathe and ended up turning pens.  After that when we go near a tool store she wants to go in as much as I do. :biggrin: Got the second one so we now we have his and hers.   Second metal lathe, the Hercus, I bought off a man I worked with that has Cancer and was disposing of his tools while he could. Drove a hard bargain too! The rest of his tools, including a milling machine, have been prearranged for me to buy if he doesn't succeed with his battle. Hope he wins.

Everything was and is paid for with hard earned dollars while I can before I retire. Helps when the LOYL likes working in the shop too! Priorities you know. :wink:


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 26, 2011)

I have an excelsior mini for my fiddlings.  It is not a good lathe, but it got me started and does an acceptable job.

I would love a metal lathe, but I have a hard enough time justifying what I paid for the mini.  Unless a winning lottery ticket happens to get blown into my truck one night, I don't see a metal lathe in my future.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jul 26, 2011)

stated out with the jet mini now i use a Delta 46-460 and a nova dvr for bigger stuff


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> I have an excelsior mini for my fiddlings. It is not a good lathe, but it got me started and does an acceptable job.
> 
> I would love a metal lathe, but I have a hard enough time justifying what I paid for the mini. Unless a winning lottery ticket happens to get blown into my truck one night, I don't see a metal lathe in my future.


 
Now a mini 7x is not that expensive. Take a larger wood lathe with the features of a mini metal you could probably get 5 or more mini metal lathes. And for pens I could certainly run circles around a large wood lathe and be more comfortable sitting doing it. You can find a mini metal 7x12 for under $400 if you look and work some deals.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 26, 2011)

The nice thing is that we are judged more by the pens we make than by the toys we play with.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 26, 2011)

1942 Atlas wood lathe and a 1975 Craftsman wood lathe. I would love to add a nice smallish metal lathe if the opportunity arises of course a larger one would work as well!


----------

